# $400 amonth for food



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

My son is stationed in the Pacific. On his recent leave he enlightened us his pay is garnished monthly to pay for his meals on ship???:shocked: How is this possible? Can anyone let me know.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

I thought they got extra money while on shore, but not while on ship.


----------



## Narshalla (Sep 11, 2008)

If he's an officer, then yes, they garnish his wages to pay into the officers' mess.


----------



## Linsay2231 (May 1, 2011)

My husband and I were both Marines. They give you an extra amount of money each month if you do not live in the barracks and eat at the chow hall (for example, if you have a family and live on base or out in town.) You get this money because the Marines who eat at the chow hall don't have to pay for it, but there is nowhere for you to go get free food, so they give you a food allowance. Once you go out on ship (or deploy overseas or anywhere for that matter) they have to start feeding you all the time again, so you lose that extra allowance they were giving you while they were not having to pay to feed you. Hope that makes sense


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

Comrats or BAS is an 'extra' pay that you may get if mess is not available.

For E7s and above [officers included] they get BAS all the time, and are then required to 'donate' it to the mess.


----------



## EasyDay (Aug 28, 2004)

The duplicate thread in CF explains this.


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

Like I said in the cross post I been out of pocket a few days. I thank yall for the clearing of the air for me. He is a MM3.


----------



## EasyDay (Aug 28, 2004)

That's awesome, Big Dave. Thank him for his service, and you for your sacrifice.
I hope he likes being underway. I loved it!

My SIL just picked up Chief this year, so I donned my uniform (still fits after 12 years!) and participated in the activities and ceremony. If felt so GOOD to be back! (Am I weird to feel so gung-ho?  )


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

No Easy you ain't weird. You know what a lot don't. I only wish they would have taken me back in my youth but it did not happen.


----------



## EasyDay (Aug 28, 2004)

Big Dave said:


> No Easy you ain't weird. You know what a lot don't. I only wish they would have taken me back in my youth but it did not happen.


Thanks for that.
Some like it, some don't.
I liked the stringent schedule, everyone having a job, and held responsible for doing that job. It helped that I'm a "sky freak". When there were no night flight ops, I'd go up to the flight deck. The sky is SO amazing when you're in the middle of the Atlantic with no artificial lights to interfere!
Ok... I'm drifting. Sorry about that!

Encourage your son. Some days and duties will suck, but as he rises through the ranks, it just gets better. (Not always easier, but better!)


----------



## Qhorseman (Jul 9, 2010)

EasyDay said:


> Thanks for that.
> Some like it, some don't.
> I liked the stringent schedule, everyone having a job, and held responsible for doing that job. It helped that I'm a "sky freak". When there were no night flight ops, I'd go up to the flight deck. The sky is SO amazing when you're in the middle of the Atlantic with no artificial lights to interfere!
> Ok... I'm drifting. Sorry about that!
> ...


Easy, there is nothing more beautiful than sunrise on the flight deck in the Indian Ocean, the long easy ground swell, just finished 18 hours on Cat One final checking, Yep I still miss it  Spent 22 years out there would go do it again in a heartbeat


----------



## EasyDay (Aug 28, 2004)

Qhorseman said:


> Easy, there is nothing more beautiful than sunrise on the flight deck in the Indian Ocean, the long easy ground swell, just finished 18 hours on Cat One final checking, Yep I still miss it  Spent 22 years out there would go do it again in a heartbeat


You bet! And most folks never know the REAL color of water, do they? 

And I'll say this because you are one that can relate: When I opened my zipper bag to get my uniforms out (for the first time in years), I could still smell that "ship smell". It made me feel like I was "longing for home"! 

And to think I used to hate it! ound:


----------



## Qhorseman (Jul 9, 2010)

ET1 SS said:


> Comrats or BAS is an 'extra' pay that you may get if mess is not available.
> 
> For E7s and above [officers included] they get BAS all the time, and are then required to 'donate' it to the mess.


Our Chiefs mess only required payment for meals eaten, there are annual dues to be a member of the mess


----------

